# Show your Bay/Brown horses!



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

These are my two! 
The first one is my sisters gelding who is a dark bay and the second one is my mare who is a liver chestnut. There are two pics of her. The first is now before the sun fade has happened. And the second one was from 2 summers ago, after she got faded by the sun, shes more then.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

What breed is your mare Kate? She is lovely!


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> What breed is your mare Kate? She is lovely!


She is a Morgan. And thanks!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Rick is supposedly a half Morgan, I can always see the similarity through the shoulders, how their necks tie into their chests, and uber super thick manes and tails!


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> Rick is supposedly a half Morgan, I can always see the similarity through the shoulders, how their necks tie into their chests, and uber super thick manes and tails!


Haha yes most of them have super thick manes and tails! My mom is trying to get me to thin my mare's mane for show season (I'll chop her fingers off if they get near her mane! Lol) Her tail is also super thick and long. So long that I have to keep it bagged or else it drags on the ground.

And Rick looks to me to have the Morgan head and that "kind" Morgan eye (which I love!) He also looks to have the Morgan neck.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

None are mine. These are rescues


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Poor dears, thank heavens they are getting some tlc!
The bay pony is adorable!


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Here's Maggie! I'm fairly certain she's a bay, although her AWHA papers say she's brown. I dunno, she has too much red in her coat for me to call her brown.


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

This is me and mayfair last summer as we prepped for dressage


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Here is my brown Standardbred mare, Vanna. Her papers say she is 'black with scattered white hairs', but I'm pretty sure she's considered seal brown.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's my boy. His registration papers say bay.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

My OTTB....a bay.....


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Beautiful brown/bays everyone  I do have a real soft spot for the brown/ bay horses 

Here is my bay mare Tess!

Pretty summer shine, just realized I need more pictures of her just hanging out... This picture is pretty old 










Winter coat fully shaved also old picture










And winter fuzzier just for fun


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

This is my OTTB, Dasha!







Her bright bay summer coat.







Darker winter coat.















Two years together! <3


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

My Roxy Girl....


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

My two beautiful bays first one on the left is my Arab/Hackney cross mare BB and on the right is my OTTB gelding Ace!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Sequel and Kadija are bays and Jazz is a brown


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Love, Love, Love, Love em!


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

I _love_ a bay horse. Love. My first horse love was a dark bay named Kung Fu. Yes, he could do amazing things with his legs and feet. But never in my direction. Loved him to pieces.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Beautiful horses, everyone (can I steal Vanna and Jazz, please?). I've always had a soft spot for bays, especially dark ones. Although the real copper-red bays are also very lovely. 

Our bay is our boss mare, Quillay (kee-jaye, with the j like the s in 'pleasure'). She's named after a type of tree in Chile. She's 14h2 ish (not been able to measure her properly yet), goes like a train, and - although technically we own our horses together - she is indisputably my boyfriend's horse ...

She's due to foal sometime around the end of May, and since we have no idea who the stud is, we're very much looking forward to seeing what we get :lol:


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

We have a sea of bays here!

Fanta










Kody










Phoenix










Hugo










And Flirt










And the resident bad *** brown, Romance


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Here's my bay arabian/american saddlebred Joey with two of his admirers.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Cato, a fantastic ottb








My little appy filly, who just turned two








the new girl, lady, arabian








and of course Romeo


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

BlueSpark, I adopted a family members Clyde years ago and rehabbed him. I've also seen several other Clydes and I gotta say your boy takes the cake!
LOVE LOVE LOVE HIM!!!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks  he moves like a giant freisian, I've never seen a horse his size as athletic as he is. I was in love at first site seeing him standing freaked out in an auction pen, its only after I got him home I realized what he really looked like


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm up to my ears in bays! 

Pella (on left last summer as a yearling)







Woodstock







Rags







Hondo 







Dynasty







and Merit, who won't be bay for much longer


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's Peanut my bay qh gelding








my dog heaven ready for a ride on peanut








my now pregnant bay mare divinity


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

This is my 6 yr old Morgan/RMH gelding Jack. As you can see he seems to change colors by the year,lol, but he is most definitely a bay. The first one is from last fall and he was very dark, but the last one is from a few weeks ago, he seems much brighter this year.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Gypsum. Possibly brown, although I've been writing dark bay on various forms for the last twelve years.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

I love them all. I am especially attracted to a plain bay.
XXJustJumpItXX, I love that you jump your horse bareback. Very cool.


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

Here's my youngster Rosie, first one is when she'd just been born last June and the second two are of her now at 10½ months. She's really darkened up nicely and the only white is her star. The second shot, she'd just seen me hold the camera up and looks a bit surprised!!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's mine...

Bailey (very "original" name huh)









Evo









And my new mare Seoul

















Seoul with my other mare Honey


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

This is my big OTTB BAYby :lol:

This was the day he arrived - looks dark from sweat from his excitement of galloping around! 









Dry!!!









A happy ear shot! :lol:









And our grumpy face :lol: Silly boy was telling his friend (in the second picture!) to stay away from his mommy!!!


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

^^ Ha, you can just see him shifting his weight thinking about a little double-barrelled kick...


----------



## pinkjumperboots (Apr 13, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> Ok!
> I want a study on bays and browns! And they are oh so lovely!
> Here is mine, bay or brown? He has golden brown around his eyes/nose and his between his bum is the same.
> 
> ...


Definately a bay! My pony gets like this to!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well my QH will be dark in winter and light in summer.
Winter-summer from the past 2 years. with perfect black outlining


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

My new boy Paddy...I admit I have a weakness for the Dark Bays. Paddy's coat is a little strange..he has the lighter brown and darker browns mixed.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

This is my mare ROSE with her last years foal CRACKER JACK he was a huge baby His new owners tell me he stands 16.1 and hes only a year old. In that pic he was 3 months goes to show just how big a boy he is. ROSE is a 16.2 hand mare


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *This is my mare ROSE with her last years foal CRACKER JACK he was a huge baby His new owners tell me he stands 16.1 and hes only a year old. In that pic he was 3 months goes to show just how big a boy he is. ROSE is a 16.2 hand mare*


WOW!!!!!!! what is his breeding! looks massive!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

MysticL said:


> WOW!!!!!!! what is his breeding! looks massive!


CRACKER JACK is actually out of 2 spotted drafts His sire is my stud SAM who is 18.2 You can see his stud on my profile elbum. SAMs sire was a 18.3 hand percheron and his Dam was a 18.2 hand spotted draft.


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's my bay mare Cricket


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

I title this one.... 'Ima gonna move my nose out of frame..... RIGHT NOW!' *click* LOL


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ha ha ha!! Good laugh, thanks!
Great lookin horses! Paddy is coming along beautifully!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Stingerscricket, you have one smiley horse ...


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is my brown/bay boy. Atreyu. He is 1 year old. MFT/Perchon cross


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

Candel last summer









this winter









Couple months ago









but like i said in another post, i'll look out in the winter ans she looks black next to our black horse sometimes. and right now she has 'tiger stripes' under her winter coat. i'm excited to see what she'll look like this summer!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Loving everyone's beautiful browns and bays!! Here's my bad *** brown, Bobbie:


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's my bay -


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

My Romeo. He is dappled slightly and when the sun hits him right you can see it.






















Juliet...


----------

